# New guy with a Evinrude Bicycle Engine.



## jkwidener (May 14, 2009)

Just picked up a neat little Evinrude bicycle engine today and was wondering if you guys have any info on it. I have found a picture that looks like the same engine, it was called a Speedibike made in 1936 . This engine i have, looks like someone built a gas tank for it, but it does have all the ignition parts and the coil has good spark but the carb and muffler is missing. Any info would be greatful. Below is a picture of it.


----------



## jkwidener (May 15, 2009)

Here is a picture of the model number. I dont want to say the serial number, but it is a very very low 3 digit number.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 15, 2009)

*Hmmmmm?*

Sounds like you know more than we do can you post a pic of the speed bike ad???

A 1938-9 Roadmaster Motormaster had a Evinrude similar to that I need a motor for mine if you are looking the sell or trade....?


----------



## jkwidener (May 15, 2009)

The "motormaster" also had an evinrude engine, but the cylinder on it was horizontal, not vertical like mine. The only verticle evinrude bicycle engine i can find a picture of that looks like mine is this 1936-37 Speedibike kit. Here is a picture. I also just found the patent for this engine. Here is a picture from it also. Patent was designed in 1933, but they werent built until 1936-37


----------



## jkwidener (May 15, 2009)

Guess I'm answering my own question here lol.. Just found this little piece of info also.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 15, 2009)

*Yep!*

Your right it's different I have been looking a little bit but its gonna cost some bucks...

It looks like you know more about these than anyone I have seen... pretty cool it looks like you would need a wheely bar!!!

Elgin had one similar on the front wheel.

I have seen home made gadgets over the years that are similar yours is very rare there has been info on here before I think....not sure

Just wait and see I am sure someone will add info on here


----------



## jkwidener (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Allot Jamie, I didn't have any info at all until i started researching this thing. I just got this little engine yesterday. Thanks Again, Jkwidener


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 15, 2009)

*Go Here....*

http://www.motoredbikes.com/

A lot of people on there! :eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 15, 2009)

*My friend Roy's site*

http://www.50sville.com/Evinrude.htm

But you probably got it...


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 15, 2009)

*And last...*

Here, this guy has a crew of people and a lot of machines 

http://www.mikeybike.com/index.html


----------



## jkwidener (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Again Jamie, this thing will be for sale in the future, but i want to do my homework first...


----------



## redline1968 (May 15, 2009)

they were used in washers in the 30's


----------



## jkwidener (May 15, 2009)

I am in the antique engine hobby and have never seen a washing machine engine that looked like this. I have collected and worked on some very old washing machine engines and never have seen something like this used for that purpose. Directly behind the flywheel on this one is the piece that would ride on the bicycle tire. So, I'm certain it is a MotorBike engine. In one of my posts in this thread shows my engine in a picture mounted on a bike and again in the patent issued for a "Motorbike Engine"  Maybe you are thinking of the Johnson "Iron Horse" engine? Thanks, Jkwidener


----------



## redline1968 (May 15, 2009)

looks similar sorry.  what is the price?


----------



## jkwidener (May 15, 2009)

Im not even sure what its worth...  When i go to sell it, i will probably entertain offers.


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2013)

Actually, that is NOT a Speedibike unit. It is the Evinrude "Road king" 1/2 hp. The Speedibike mills were 3/4hp.
Nice find!!!


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2013)

Please people HELP BRIAN OUT!!!! He's having to go all the way back to 2009. The poor man is starved for conversation!!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Please people HELP BRIAN OUT!!!! He's having to go all the way back to 2009. The poor man is starved for conversation!!!!




you got that right!


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2013)

Mr.Peabody and Sherman with the WABAC time machine or is it really Bri going back to 2009?


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2013)

vincev said:


> Mr.Peabody and Sherman with the WABAC time machine or is it really Bri going back to 2009?





What's funny about this, is that I had this exact Illustration taped next to my work table for years. Great minds?????


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> What's funny about this, is that I had this exact Illustration taped next to my work table for years. Great minds?????




Crap! Dont tell me I am starting to think like you.


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2013)

Vince! You're destroying this poor guy's thread.


----------

